# Question on Costco Tea Light Pack...



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

WOW!! That's .38 each! Great deal!! I would say if it doesnt SAY flicker, then they are not. I think it will def say it if it is.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

OooooOOOooooOOOO!


I think I know where I'm stopping on the way home....


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

That was my worry. I'd really like to get flicker tea lights -- but that's such a good deal! Decisions, decisions.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Did a quick search and found this, not the best flicker around, but kinda flicker? 






Edit:

Looks like we already have a thread on these as well:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/71461-cheap-battery-tea-lights-costco.html


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

Sweet! The price has gone down, they kinda flicker, and I just got my Costco rewards check in the mail


----------



## dadgonemad (Oct 4, 2005)

We got them a few weeks ago (but it was $3 more). They flicker. It's a great deal. 

-dgm


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

yup they flicker.


----------



## blackcatlane (Sep 10, 2009)

I got these last year and they flicker. I love them! Glad to see they have them again this year and I might just have to make a Costco run this afternoon.


----------



## OpenTrackRacer (Sep 12, 2008)

For what it's worth, I purchased three packs of these tea lights last year...

Super Bright Flickering LED Tea Light With Tall Flame Set Of 10 With Batteries

They're bright and have a good flicker circuit. The Costco price can't be beat however.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I've got to stop by cosco and get me some TODAY!


----------

